# لاول موة فى تاريخ المنتدى***برنامج يعمل الخرائط الكنتورية فى ثوانى قليلة ***رائع



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (30 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة على رسول الله 
هل أنت مصمم خرائط رقمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجواب : لا 
حسناً لا مانع من الاستفادة إحفظ الشرح بجهازك وقم بإهدائة لمن تحب وعد له وقت الحاجة
الجواب : نعم
حسناًَ هذا الدرس سوف يفيدك 
متطلبات العمل 
أولاً : ملفات الارتفاع
حملها من هذا السيرفر
ftp://e0srp01u.ecs.nasa.gov/srtm/version2/SRTM3/Africa
ثانياً : برنامج القلوبل مابر
من هذا الرابط
http://www.globalmapper.com/global_mapper8_setup.exe
نصب البرنامج وتابع الشرح بالصور









































































تحياتي للجميع
صقر والاخوان الاعضاء تفضلوا حملوا برنامج القلوبل مابر الجديد مع الكراك من سيرفر الرحلات
على الرابط التالي ( حجم البرنامج 22 ميقا )
http://www.alrahalat.net/Mustakshif/GlobalMapper8.zip
مستكشف:1::75::60::63::78:​


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (11 أبريل 2008)

يارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدااااااااااااا


----------



## المساح10 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من العلم ما شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد عمر (14 أبريل 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس محمد عمر (14 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## مهندس محمد عمر (14 أبريل 2008)

نشكرك جدا علي هذه المعلمات


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن احمد (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## أبوالمعتز (15 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم جزيت خيرا على هذا الشرح الوافي ولي طلب إذا سمحت لي
وهو بعض التوضيح عن ملفات الأرتفاع كيف يتم أختيارها للمنطقة التي تريدها ؟ دخلت على أفريقيا ووجدت ملفات
كثيرة.


----------



## خضر سالم (15 أبريل 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخي العزيز 
طبعة البرنامج لايوجد بها كراك ( لا يعمل )، يا ليت ترجع تنزله


----------



## ابوالشوش10 (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا ابوحفص على العمل الجميل والي الامام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير ياجماعة الخير


----------



## MOAIYED (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزىو بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمضان قويدر (18 يونيو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

أخي بارك الله فيك بس عندي بعض الملاحظات:
أولا: البرنامج نزل بس عند تشغيله يطلب User Nam و Registration Key 
ثانيا: رابط الإرتفاع غير شغال معاي أرجو التأكد من صحته


أرجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## تميم المرغني (18 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم عبد (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا استاذ على وافرالمعلومات


----------



## ساجدسامح (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وفى كل المهندسين وجبتلكم الكراك 
http://m5m5a.com/vb/showthread.php?p=13092#post13092


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 يونيو 2008)

جبتلكم الكراك تمتع وفك البرنامج
http://m5m5a.com/vb/showthread.php?p=13092#post13092


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## nabil cheikh (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ويعطيكم العافية وشكرا*​


----------



## falconsky2008 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولكن رابط ملف الارتفاعات لا يعمل


----------



## garary (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك................


----------



## اسلام عاطف (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكروجزاك الله خير مشششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككوور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ملفات الارتفاعات لاتعمل ومششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## sur_jeh (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع لكن بعد التنزيل يطلب منيمفتاح التسجيل والا لايصلح العمل بة
اما السيرفر الاخر لا يعمل اشكرك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## sur_jeh (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج القيم لكن بعد التنزيل واعادة التفعيل يطلب مفتاح التسجيل والا لايكتمل العمل
اما الموقع الاخر مع الكراك لا بعمل


----------



## الجيولوجي العربي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لقد حاولت تنزيل الارتباط الأول الخاص بالارتفاعات و لم اتمكن من ذلك لأن الارتباط معطل


----------



## aree_79 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aree_79 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## garary (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## nile bird (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على هذا الجهد .... ولكن الرابط الاول لا يعمل 
الرجاء تثبيت رابط آخر


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

انتا مهندس تمام ربنا يكرمك
السن بالسن


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن رابط ملف الارتفاعات لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه من جديد


----------



## أحساس طفلة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا بدى اسال نزلت البرنامج بس طلب منى اسم المستخدم ونا مش عارفه للبرنامج ممكن مساعده 
ضروى محتاجه البرنامج


----------



## أحساس طفلة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن اطلب طلب 
الى بعرف للبرنامج ياريت يكلمنى ويقلى كيف استخدمو الله يرضى عنكم


----------



## أحساس طفلة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا اخى عندى مشكله ملفات الارتفاع مو قابله تفتح عندى شو اعمل


----------



## odwan (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
أنا أعمل على البرنامج الإصدار 12 وبصراحة أرغب في الحصول على ملف خاص بتحويل الخرائط من نظام
wgs1984 إلى نظام Eld 1979
ولكم مني كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## محمود غندور (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من العلم ما شاء الله*​


----------



## أحساس طفلة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم محتاجه مساعده


----------



## amer73 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
مشكووووور​


----------



## moazm2006 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم ابو حفص بارك الله لك في مجهودك الرائع ......... ارجو منك تنزيل ملفات الارتفاع على ملف مضغوط لأن الرابط لايعمل ..... و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كبل (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hassan.algabry (9 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوة
الموضوع للامانة منقووووووووووول نسيت اذكر ذلك
​


----------



## Adel Abdallah (19 يوليو 2014)

الاخ الكريم ابو حفص بارك الله لك في مجهودك الرائع ......... ارجو منك تنزيل ملفات الارتفاع على ملف مضغوط لأن الرابط لايعمل ..... و جزاكم الله خيراً ​


----------



## aboalbraa4444 (19 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك 
الروابط لبرنامج القلوبر مابر وملفات الإرتفاع لا تعمل


----------



## bas1977 (19 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم
لكن رجاء الروابط جميعها لا تعمل


----------



## adel104 (22 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ، رائع . ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## ppc2007 (25 يوليو 2014)

الرباط لا يعمل في تحميل  ملفات الارتفاع


----------



## eman2015 (25 يوليو 2014)

*الرباط لا يعمل في تحميل ملفات?????????????????????????????​*


----------

